# Elves and how they sleep



## 'Areaelf (May 20, 2004)

Hi, I have a question. Even though I myself am an elf, I'm new to it, and I was wondering something.   

One of my best friends says that if elves are weary enough, they can sleep in the ways of Men. Not that I don't believe her, but I was wondering where she heard it from. Any ideas? 

Cause we're writing stories about our lives. We're really close friends with Legolas and his brother, Aranmir. (I know that's no where! I made him up! He's my elvish boyfriend- I mean Aranmir.) But anyways, we're really sad cause our brothers died and we fall asleep. I mean we sleep! weird huh?  

'Area


----------



## reem (May 24, 2004)

I was under the impression that elves slept like men under any circumstances. …don’t they? 
When Frodo reached Lorien wasn’t he placed in a bed? I’m sure they had many more and used them
Of course, as in most things, I might be wrong.
reem


----------



## Saermegil (May 24, 2004)

Remember: when running after the orcs w/ Aragorn and Gimly, Legolas does not sleep properly; he also mentions something about th sleep of elves being different than the sleep of men.


----------



## reem (May 24, 2004)

Saermegil said:


> Remember: when running after the orcs w/ Aragorn and Gimly, Legolas does not sleep properly; he also mentions something about th sleep of elves being different than the sleep of men.



Hmm...maybe they 'meditated'
Wasn't there any other mention of this in the books?
reem


----------



## Lantarion (May 24, 2004)

There is little or no pertinent information on Elvish sleeping patterns in the LotR, as far as I know; nor in the Silmarillion, though I'm not completely sure about that.
One of the HoMEs, I am certain, offers some insight into it.. Maybe someone who has read the one that deals with Elven mannerisms and such can answer. 

I see Elven sleep a lot like meditation in fact; and their dreams must be far more poignant than the dreams of Men, because Elvish _fëar_ (souls) are so different and (as I see it) more complex and deep.


----------



## Niirewen (May 24, 2004)

The only comment I remember about the sleep of elves was the one already mentioned- when Gimli and Aragorn were sleeping during the orc-chase. Yes, I think it's something like meditation. I remember Legolas was just walking around or something while they were sleeping and I think Gimli questioned him about it, and I think he said something about walking around and meditating, I guess, is as refreshing to elves as sleep is to men. Something like that. Maybe I'll try to dig up a quote later..


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='Areaelf]...I myself am an elf, I'm new to it...if elves are weary enough, they can sleep in the ways of Men...[/QUOTE]

An elf who doesn't know how elves sleep? Well, you say you're new to it. Sounds like someone flubbed the dub with your training and transformation! I daresay when you get tired enough you'll find out for yourself!

Barley


----------



## 'Areaelf (May 27, 2004)

My parents have lived hiding their elvish identities, I think, and they brought me up in the ways of the race of Men. I just newly have discovered my elvish identity, but I am so used to the ways of Men, that I sleep like them and everything. Of course my parents won't admit it, that they really are elves too. I think they weren't accepted in society, so they didn't want me to go through the same thing.

Don't worry, I'm not crazy, just wishful. Lol.

'Area


----------



## Link 2 (May 29, 2004)

Howabout you stop role-playing and wishing you were an elf to distract you from who you are (you're friend included).


Elves sleep like buddhist monks meditate.

They bury themselves deep in thought and harmony with their surroundings, and refresh themselves with their thoughts/dreams.


----------



## Saermegil (May 30, 2004)

If you just read the book and enjoy it, why have a forum to discuss it?


----------

